# Equine wormer for goats?



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I just spent some time with the owner of a farm who worms his Nigerians and MM's using equine wormer. Just smaller dosages. Does this work


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I use equine wormer, but I double the dose per pound, because a goats metabolism is higher than a horse.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm trying Quest on a few of mine.......but you've got to be careful of the dosage. 

I'm sure the info on it is in 101 here....along with many other wormer info. I'll go see if I can find it right quick


Whim

Sorry....I know it's there. I'll just send you my notes from Kaye. I think the wording is about the same way as in 101.......

Quote:
Can I worm my goats with Quest gel hores wormer instead of buying Cydectin


Yes, I recommend it for small herds that won't use a 500ml in a couple of years. 
Quote:
Would Cydectin cover Lung worm if thats his problem?

No, Valbazen is the drug of choice for this. 
Quote:
If I can use Quest what would the dosage be? 

Quest is 4x's stronger than Cydectin. 
So, if the dose for Cydectin is 1cc/25# or 4cc/100, Quest would be 1cc/100#'s or 1/4cc per 25#. 
Label info: 
Cydectin® Pour-On for Cattle ~Contains 5 mg moxidectin/mL 
Quest® Gel moxidectin~Contains 20 mg moxidectin/mL 
Kaye


----------



## leslieh (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, you can use horse wormer, but what worm are you trying to worm for? Different wormers get different types of worms. Also, you need to find out what wormer is working in your area and what is not. For example, I could give a whole horse tube of Safeguard to one of my goats, and I wouldn't accomplish a thing. It will not work on the worms where I am at. 

And, as Truly says, as a general rule on a lot of wormers, a goat requires a higher dose than a cow or horse would.

Leslie


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

What's the name of your wormer? That's a good place to start. Some horse wormers work, some don't.
Kaye


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Kaye;

When I get home today, I will look and reply thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is one that I used in the past, and here is my notes on it from Kaye also; 

You can use the Zimectrin Gold...it will also get tape worms. 
The Ivomec we use is 1%-1cc/25#'s so at 1.55 use it at 1cc/35#'s. I'm rounding it off here....because ivomec is safe. and who's gonna' use tenths of cc's when worming.Kaye


With that said....I used this one before getting a microscope and was running fecals. I think that it worked fine for me (because I wasn't having trouble), but really I have no way of knowing how well it worked.

Whim


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I am to new to goats to offer any advise but when I had miniature horses I was always warned not to use Quest on them. I think it even had some kind of warning about using it on ponies. Right or wrong I have no idea :shrug
Just my input in case it means anything.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Of course a warning for a single stomached animal would likely not apply to goats  In this case Quest is the same drug we use with our Cydectin...dosed differently of course. 

I am not a huge fan of paste wormers, I don't think the dosage is very accurate, and since pastes are made to give the whole or half tube to a horse I am also worried the drug ingredient doesn't need to be thoroughly mixed throughout the paste. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

You have to be careful of Quest. In horses it is recommended not to use Quest on young or thin horses. I'm not sure how that would transfer to goats, and I can't remember exactly what the articles I read on worming horses with quest said, but I do remember that it was recommended not to use quest on horses with a low percentage of body fat. Dairy goats typically have a low level of body fat, so I would probably choose not to use it on them....unless I got more education about it. 
I know just enough to be dangerous...and not much else.
Anita


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

This breeder used Ivercare? What do you know about this drug?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

It's Ivermectin 1.87%, which is stronger than the injectable at 1%.

Jo~,
I looked up the information on Quest and you're almost right...but,
Animal Safety
Quest (moxidectin) 2% Equine Oral Gel can be safely administered at the recommended dose of 0.4 mg moxidectin/kg body weight to horses and ponies of all breeds at least 6 months of age or older. Transient depression, ataxia and decumbency may be seen when very young or debilitated animals are treated. In these instances, supportive care may be advisable. Reproductive safety studies demonstrate a wide margin of safety when the product is used in the treatment of estrual and pregnant mares and breeding stallions.

Warnings
Extreme caution should be used when administering the product to foals, young and miniature horses, as over dosage may result in serious adverse reactions. Do not use in sick, debilitated, or underweight animals. Do not use in horses or ponies intended for food.

One thing we were warned about was using a strong wormer in debilitated horses was that this type of drug is also a boticide. IF you have a debilitated horse,sick or underweight horse and it kills the worms you can cause 1. loss of blood from detachment, 2. a toxic reaction from the dead worms 3. even blockages of dead worms. It's much safer to give a milder wormer over a course of several days~fenbendazole~to kill the worms slower. I've actually seen a very wormy horse given Ivermectin and because of the kill factor the horse was bleeding internally and developed colic because of the detachment of the bots and worms. Not a pretty sight...but with drugs to control the bleeding and stop the colic, the mare actually made it and in 3 months didn't look anything like her former self. This may be what your warnings were referring to. 
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This also happens in goats too Kaye if you aquire a heavily burdened goat and worm with a strong wormer so I always use a white wormer first and then go for the big guns so they don't get an impaction.


----------

